# Does anyone use QLAB and Arkaos media master together?



## MrPham (Mar 26, 2015)

Right now I am using Qlab for the audio files for my small production and Arkaos for some imaging and video projections. I want to know if it is possible for every time that I need to trigger a video file from arkaos Qlab could send some sort of "signal" to Arkaos. I am trying to set things up so that I could be "hands off" as much as possible. Is this possible?


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Mar 27, 2015)

I imagine you could do this via MIDI or OSC


----------



## James Feenstra (Mar 30, 2015)

Arkaos will take a midi trigger from QLab which could do this


----------



## MrPham (Apr 8, 2015)

Any idea how to set this up?


----------



## de27192 (Apr 10, 2015)

You should start by reading the manual, it will explain setting up MIDI triggers from QLab just fine.

If you want to keep things hands-off, QLab can also generate timecode which could allow your whole production to run sound, light, video etc without any human interaction


----------



## Joshualangman (Apr 16, 2015)

To simplify even more, you can probably run your video from QLab and take Arkaos out of the picture entirely, depending what exactly you're doing.


----------



## AhClem (Apr 17, 2015)

You can also use ArKoas to play both the audio and the video clips and take QLab out of the picture. If you're triggering your lighting using DMX, why bother to use a second protocol (i.e. MIDI)?


----------



## James Feenstra (Apr 20, 2015)

Page 37 of the Arkaos user manual details how to set up Midi input with Arkaos


----------

